# Ports freigeben - D-Link 604



## elmyth (7. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab mir in den letzten Tagen den D-Link 604 Breitbandrouter zugelegt.
Nun möchte ich gerne Azureus, ein BitTorrent-Clienten, benutzten.
Dazu muss ich jedoch noch Ports freigeben.
Da ich mich bisher nicht wirklich mit Routern auseinandergesetzt habe, fällt es mir bissl schwer.
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dies bei 'Application' , 'Virtual Server', .... oder sonst wo am besten anstelle.
Dazu wüsste ich gerne den Unterschied zwischen Trigger-Ports und Public-Ports etc..
Also wäre gut, wenn jemand den selben Router hätte, und mir eine Step-by-Step-Anleitung liefern könnte.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
- Jon


----------



## zinion (7. Oktober 2004)

Du musst die Ports nicht freigeben, außer wenn du sie vorher in der Firewall gesperrt hast. Was du wahrscheinlich möchtest ist Ports mappen (auf deinen PC leiten).

Das tust du unter Virtual Server. Bei IP gibst du die IP des Rechners an, der den BitTorrent nutzt, bei Ports halt die Ports. Ist eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend. Wenn du trotzdem nicht weiterkommst schreib nochmal.


----------

